# [GEN] Dog Attack Defendant Leaving US? - Hartford Courant



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.courant.com/news/local/nb/hc-ctbridog0501.artmay01,0,5275261.story&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzcO4LH1Ta_nwvBZCUi3o23zlNn-ow"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=QtTsU7Q5nO8J&imgurl=www.courant.com/media/photo/2008-04/38354557.jpg width=80 height=54 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Hartford Courant</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.courant.com/news/local/nb/hc-ctbridog0501.artmay01,0,5275261.story&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzc5_eikCmnchQXwNY_W3VeVFVSBpA"><b>Dog Attack</b> Defendant Leaving US?</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Hartford Courant, United States -</font> <nobr>May 1, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>JOANNE EDMAN of Plainville joins protesters at Superior Court in Bristol, the venue of Severino Cruz's animal cruelty case. (RICK HARTFORD / April 30, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

